# Just made 2x72 grinder



## VotTak (Sep 2, 2017)

Just finished testing this 2x72 grinder I made from ground up... motor is not very powerfull - only 1HP but it does the job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice job Stephan! If it gets the job it's all you need. Probably saved a ton of money going that route too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks handy! Doesn't look like the red is going to hold up to the belt rubbing, but it looks like a great setup!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Sep 2, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks handy! Doesn't look like the red is going to hold up to the belt rubbing, but it looks like a great setup!


I put it in together when paint was not really dry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

